# Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - Mixed



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Good starter cigar, good burn, got about a 90 min smoke. Def Sea had a few hints of coconut and the wrapper was somewhat buttery. My thougths on th...

Read the full review here: Acid Def Sea Cigar Review - Mixed


----------

